# Filing for divorce in Dubai



## vincci886 (May 11, 2010)

*Please Help! Can i file my divorce in Dubai?*

I'm here reaching out for help, I can explain in short so you can better understand my need for your help. 

I am a chinese nationality and my husband is USA citizen. I have been worked in Dubai, UAE for about 8 years.
I met my husband online and he came to Dubai and we got married on April, 2005. We issued our marrieg paper through fom church and verified from local goverment, but we did not registed from both of our embassy in Dubai. He left Dubai to USA as soon as we receive the marriage paper. since that time I have had no contact with him despite my numerous emails and telephone calls to him. 
I would like to get our marriage annulled and start divorce proceedings. I have no children, property or financial commitments and I have never domiciled with him as husband and wife
I seek no financial assistance in the form of any alimony, nor too do I seek to make any claim against him, I only seek a divorce from this person and have the marriage annulled.

I came back to china on July, 2006 from Dubai till now. I have been trying for the past 4 years. And thought i found a lawyer willing to help. But in the end i just lost a lot of money and did not get a divorce. It seems i cant find some one honest to help me. I just want my life back and i feel trapped with this marriage.

I would like to find a job in Dubai if anyone can provide me a stable information on the divorce procedures. One more question is can i file my divorce personally in the court house in Dubai? How long does it take on this kind case if he dones not cooperate with me?
I want to thank you for your time in advance, Your advise and information will be appreciate.Thx again!!!


----------



## rutcheldunn (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello everyone - My husband is an American citizen, I am a US greencard holder and both of us are non-Muslims. We got married in the Philippines but never lived there, worked in Dubai between years 2002-2004, then lived in Arizona USA from 2005-2009 where we own a house. When the recession hit, we both returned to Dubai last year. Now he wants a divorce (no third party involved) and wants to file it here in Dubai. I dont want divorce but he has moved out and refused to reconcile. Will Arizona/US divorce law apply even if he files here? I dont know what my rights are in Dubai and if I will be treated fairly -- I heard that men usually get their way. If I move back to AZ in the next few days/weeks, will he still be able to file it here and will it be granted even if I do not consent or I am not present? AZ divorce law says that either of us must be residing there for 6 mos at the time of filing, and that is not the case. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Firstly welcome, and I'm sorry to hear about your predicament.

I'd suggest on Sunday you have a wander to the Family Court (to the left side of the main court in Dubai and ask to speak to someone there. They're very good, the first thing they'll try to do is mediate and see if there's a way back. BUT you'll get to know FROM THEM the exact process for any divorce.

PS. Don't bother hiring a lawyer (yet) as all they want is your $$$.

Good luck.


----------



## catsplay2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Perhaps the American and Philippine consulates could provide you with information. They both would be able to tell you what guidelines constitutes a divorce that is recognized. Even though you are not an American citizen your husband is and therefore bound by the laws of his citizenship...so if you know what is legally acceptable from both countries it can only help you to make an informed decision.

I hope this helps...Cats :O


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So sorry about your predicament. I agree with Andy Capp, although my understanding is that since we are not citizens of this country, the rules of our home country would apply for a divorce. It would be best to visit the family court. They are very helpful and then eventually find a good lawyer for yourself. I know a lawyer who is great and helped me with my divorce. So if you need any further help, do come back and let us know and I'll be happy to provide you with her details.
Wishing you all the very best and stay strong!


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello, I'm sorry to hear your predicament.
It appears that you are only married in Dubai but still single in China and US as it wasn't registered both to your countries.
Yes you can file a divorce here but make sure to hire a good, reliable lawyer. IF you need one, I can refer you. He's from one of the known law firms here.Pm me so i can give you his details.


----------



## chay14ph (Nov 3, 2008)

rutcheldunn said:


> Hello everyone - My husband is an American citizen, I am a US greencard holder and both of us are non-Muslims. We got married in the Philippines but never lived there, worked in Dubai between years 2002-2004, then lived in Arizona USA from 2005-2009 where we own a house. When the recession hit, we both returned to Dubai last year. Now he wants a divorce (no third party involved) and wants to file it here in Dubai. I dont want divorce but he has moved out and refused to reconcile. Will Arizona/US divorce law apply even if he files here? I dont know what my rights are in Dubai and if I will be treated fairly -- I heard that men usually get their way. If I move back to AZ in the next few days/weeks, will he still be able to file it here and will it be granted even if I do not consent or I am not present? AZ divorce law says that either of us must be residing there for 6 mos at the time of filing, and that is not the case. Please help. Thank you.


Hello, i'm not sure of the processing if you both file it in US embassy(?) but I heard this is a quick process.
On your side, if the divorce is granted, you have to file "annulment" at the Phil court as there is no divorce in the phils. YOu need a qualified lawyer whose familiar with all of the intricacies and complexities regarding the annulment of marriage in the Philippines.


----------

